# Eye Goobers, bad!



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So Cayenne woke up this morning with one eye having really bad greenish boogers in it, thought it might be allergies so I gave her a couple benadryl but it doesn't seem to be getting any better.

Danemama08 can I give her these drops in her eye Neo/PolyB/Sulf/Dexamethasone or are they for something totally different?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Typically that is what is prescribed for minimal eye irritations and infections but I cannot tell you what is causing the irritation or infection. If you give the drops they will help for sure, but there's no telling what caused it. You'd have to go to the vet for an eye stain or exam to see if there is a scratch or ulcer, etc. You could apply the drops 3 times daily for 7-10 days and see if the boogers come back or not. If they do I would go to the doc to see what's up if not then you know there isn't a persistent problem that needs further attention. 

What were the drops originally given for? And when?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I believe it was from when the dogs had gone to the kennel and both came back with yellow boogers in their eyes, that was last year. I have kept all the dogs medications in a cool dark enclosed container.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Give it a shot and keep me posted. Should be just fine to use.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

My boys will get those from time to time if I take them out when it is dusty. I run them at a local park, and it has been very dry here. They will have awful eye boogies the next morning. When we have play dates they get these as well. I think it is from running behind other dogs and getting stuff kicked up into their faces. Good luck!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Mine do too, so I usually just let them heal on their own. Usually clears up in a day or two.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, its been hot the last several days and the fans have been running all the time in the house its possible she got something blown into her eye from that.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

A coworker of mine used a drop of Almond Oil in each eye to rid her Goldens of pretty bad boogers. I have NO idea how it works, or IF it works (well, other than I've seen it work on 3 dogs...) or if there are any risks. But... apparently it works.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> A coworker of mine used a drop of Almond Oil in each eye to rid her Goldens of pretty bad boogers. I have NO idea how it works, or IF it works (well, other than I've seen it work on 3 dogs...) or if there are any risks. But... apparently it works.


And then their eyeballs smell almondy fresh. :biggrin:


----------

